# MAIL Rebate



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Anyone here rcv the chq for mail in rebate for Instand Ocean sold by BigAls during the boxing week sale. I never rcv any for last four years, this is why I do not believe in their mail in rebate. I did sent the required details but till now no news, just like the past years.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I just recieved the check 2 days ago for Instant Ocean Reef Crystal ~ $9


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Here is the photo of my rebate check (no lie)


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Usually it's ppl forgetting to send in the mail in rebate forms.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I am waiting for 3 checks and got emails that it was approved.
The biggest problem that I got 6 200G packs, but they rebate just 3 per address.

I should give 2 more to Bigfishy (aka Alex)  if I knew that he got salt

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

I got mine $9 check 2 days ago. Is $9 rebate for one box?
I bought 2 box 200g crystal, I forgot how much amount rebate for one box.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

talon said:


> I got mine $9 check 2 days ago. Is $9 rebate for one box?
> I bought 2 box 200g crystal, I forgot how much amount rebate for one box.


yes, $9 per box


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

Also never received my check - bought the 200g salt box during boxing week.

It's been over 1 month now.

If I don't receive my check, I'm not buying anymore of their products.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for reminding me, I still have to mail them out. Hope it's not too late!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

rickcasa said:


> Thanks for reminding me, I still have to mail them out. Hope it's not too late!


I think it is to late. If I remember correctly you should do it within 30 days

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Lol, got mine yesterday


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes Sig is correct you must submit your claim within 30days......


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

I received another $9 today, I get all rebate every year.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, for the first time I got my rebate chq. today.Its look like a postcard, so its possible it can be misplace by anyone like it means nothing.


----------

